# Give 'em a title and stick 'em on the wall!



## otherprof (Feb 11, 2017)

Two artist palettes as found on the floor in a museum studio room.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2017)

My old pet peave, my palette would never look like that.


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 11, 2017)

As good as a lot of the pretentious stuff that is hanging.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 11, 2017)

I would title it "Uncompleted".  I like it.


----------



## smoke665 (Feb 11, 2017)

Whoever it was they sure didn't stay inside the lines very well


----------

